# Trimaran aircraft carrier !!!



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

ftp://www.foundation.csulb.edu/CCDoTT/Conference/cpr_ecc_0607/cprecc_0607_9.pdf

Pretty radical departure from the norm but looks like it was under serious consideration , just the use of C-130's that most will think impossible. Was done in the very early 1970's on the Forrestal class carriers but only by craning the planes onto the deck and fitting them with rocket assisted takeoff gear


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

In fact they not only landed and came to un-arrested stop withing half the deck length, they also took off from that stopping point unassisted. Many times during course of testing.

details here.http://www.theaviationzone.com/factsheets/c130_forrestal.asp#videos
AB


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for flagging this one up Davie.
What an interesting concept with so many military and commercial variations envisaged. 
I wonder if it will ever come to fruition? (?HUH)


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

The americans tested a U2C spyplane from the USS Kitty Hawk in 1963. I think it was lifted onboard but took off without using the catapult. The landing was not so good and it took a few modifications to the U2 before it managed to land successfully a year later.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There's a picture of a U2 on USS America *here*.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys looks like I was 10 years later in my estimate ( from memory ) and the ability of the C130 to do that job. Well since its been 45 years since the trials a trimaran carrier just for C130 type aircraft is more than feasible. There are 2 140m trimarans being built for Ro-Ro cargo work between Faroes/Norway and the UK just now just can't find the link to the story just now


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

This concept started in Vietnam in a very mini way. They put a Helicopter Gunship on a small Z craft (looks like a landing craft) and patrolled the waterway looking for loaded sampans the VC were using down the rivers.

John


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*The Panama Effect*

This is a good example of an old idea that was originally conceived before the world was ready for it. Now the Panama Canal third locks project looks achievable a 180 ft beam suddenly becomes useable in this role and its time may be about to come. 

I wonder what other new maritime concepts the third locks project will spawn?

Pirate


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

The engineers and the brains that decide such, may have figures to prove me wrong, but wild horses wouldnt drag me onto one of those if there was the slightest chance of meeting some of those deep ocean swells that we have all met at some time in our life at sea. Something that long seems bound for disaster if my feelings of hull strength and integrity, mono hull v tri hull is anywhere near actual fact.
AB


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow! If it comes to fruition, it will be awsome!
Would love to see it.


----------

